# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  نامه خادمی به روحانی در خصوص تعویق کنکور 98

## saj8jad

*طرح تعویق کنکور کلید خورد/ 3 ماه کنکور دیرتر برگزار شود
نامه مهندس خادمی به رییس جمهور در خصوص تعویق کنکور 98 و جمع آوری امضاء  توسط نماینده ایذه و باغملک در این خصوص
*

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

3ماه؟؟؟؟؟ این دیگه خیلی توهمه

----------


## shayandrama

واقعا اگه عملی بشه که خیلی عالیه راحت یه پزشکی از تووش در میاد  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

نظر شما چیه؟؟اخه خیلی قشنگ مسایل تحلیل می کنید همونجور چند ماه پیش گفتید تو یه تاپیگ درمورد سطح سوالات نظرتون گفتید امسال مثلا ادبیات عربی مثل قبلنه ولی فیزیک سمت مفوهی شدن میره وسوالای حفظی داره که الان دبیرای فیزیک میگن همه امسال فیزیک مفهومیه تا محاسباتی...نظرتون درمورد این موضوع چیه؟یه جورایی من به حرفای شما ایمان دارم

----------


## saj8jad

> نظر شما چیه؟؟اخه خیلی قشنگ مسایل تحلیل می کنید همونجور چند ماه پیش گفتید تو یه تاپیگ درمورد سطح سوالات نظرتون گفتید امسال مثلا ادبیات عربی مثل قبلنه ولی فیزیک سمت مفوهی شدن میره وسوالای حفظی داره که الان دبیرای فیزیک میگن همه امسال فیزیک مفهومیه تا محاسباتی...نظرتون درمورد این موضوع چیه؟یه جورایی من به حرفای شما ایمان دارم


سلام، شما لطف دارید
من خودم شخصا بعید میدونم 3 ماه عقب بیافته، نهایتش 2 هفته یا 3 هفته دیگه سنجش خیلی بخواد لطف کنه!
در صورتی که 3 ماه عقب بیافته ، کلا ترم مهر (نیمسال اول) میره رو هوا! و از نیمسال دوم بهمن کلاسا باید شروع بشه و کلا نظم سیستم آموزش عالی بهم میریزه به نوعی هر چند نظمی نداره همین الانش هم!

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

اها خب ولی ارشد هم 7 هفته شد در صورتی که کنکور سراسری خیلیمهم تره ولی چی بگم والا انشالله هر چی صلاح همه بچه ها هست پیش بیاد واقعا ما کنکوری ها پراسترس ترین جمعیت جامعه هستیم از یه طرف جواب پدر ومادر از ی طرف دوستان از یه طرف فامیل خدا کنه همه به هر هدفی دارن برسن

----------


## saj8jad

> اها خب ولی ارشد هم 7 هفته شد در صورتی که کنکور سراسری خیلیمهم تره ولی چی بگم والا انشالله هر چی صلاح همه بچه ها هست پیش بیاد واقعا ما کنکوری ها پراسترس ترین جمعیت جامعه هستیم از یه طرف جواب پدر ومادر از ی طرف دوستان از یه طرف فامیل خدا کنه همه به هر هدفی دارن برسن


ارشد اول اردیبهشت بودش که انداختنش وسط خرداد که تا اول مهر کلی زمان هستش بازم، اینو فراموش نکنین
کنکور سراسری وسط تیر برگزار میشه، بخوان 7 هفته بندازن اونورتر کلا بهم میریزه برنامه هاشون البته طبق ادعای سازمان فخیمه سنجش!

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

چی بگم والا من برنامم دقیقا تتا 14 تیر الان نمیدونم اگه افتاد عقب برنامو چکار کنم ..تا حالا 30 باز زیستو خوندم بخدا دیگه حالم ازش بهم میخوره

----------


## sina_hp

*تعویق سه ماهه جوکی بیش نیست*

----------


## diorbear

سه ماه که عقب نمیوفته ولی بجاش امسال کنکور نگیرن
همه باهم دسته جمعی بریم به سیل زده ها کمک کنیم
حرکت انسان دوستانه ای هم هستش

----------


## Aghay_halo

اخرش زمانش تغییر میکنه حالا ببینین

----------


## Accident

این ها همه جنبه تبلیغاتی برای خود نماینده داره. با این چیزا سرگرم نشید.

----------


## bbehzad

ته تهش دوهفته عیدو که سیل اومد پوشش میدن بقیش نمیتونن.شاید بیفته 28 ام تیر.

----------


## Sadaf122

سه مااااه ؟!!! شوخي ميكنه ديگه ؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سه مااااه ؟!!! شوخي ميكنه ديگه ؟


شوخی که شوخیه واقعا
ولی اینجا شوخی شوخی جدی میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Moon.Sa

من خودم ازیناییم ک دیر شرو کردم و هنوز کلی عقبم
ولی خدایی ۳ ماه خیلی ظلمه، کابوسه رسما! 
این عذابو دردسرا ۳ ماه دگ ادامه پیدا کنه ینی؟! -_-
کاش عقبم‌میندازن عین تیر ۹۵ بندازن اواخر تیر، ۲۵ تیر بود کنکور فک کنم اون سال 
سنجشم نمیتونه خرده بگیره ک ب کارا نمیرسیم دگ و اینو چون ی بار اینجوری بوده

----------


## mania868

3 ماه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77): 
نمیشه  :Yahoo (21): 
عمرا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

حداقل 2 هفته 
حداکثر 4 هفته
بیشتر از این عمرا سنجش موافقت کنه اونم به ریاست خدایی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SkyWalker313

احتمال 1000 تومن شدن نرخ دلار از احتمال 3 ماه عقب افتادن کنکور بیشتره  :Yahoo (21): 
مسخره بازیشون گرفته نماینده ها یا واقعا مخشون ایراد داره؟

----------


## Destiny hope

سه ماه دیگه جدی جدی شوخیه ها..... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## METTIX

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 3ماه بندازن عقب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟محاله 
نهایت دو هفته میندازن عقب ک اونم فایده نداره پس نمیمندازن عیقب

----------


## devious

*جدا ما تا کی باید به سازهای مختلف وبی اساس متفکران ملت برقصیم ؟*

----------


## SkyWalker313

> حداقل 2 هفته 
> حداکثر 4 هفته
> بیشتر از این عمرا سنجش موافقت کنه اونم به ریاست خدایی


پس کمپین برکناری خدایی رو هم راه بندازن بچه ها  :Y (727):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## naazanin

سنجش اگه سر اعلام نتایج انقد لفتش نده میتونه کنکورو مثلا اول مرداد برگذار کنه !
قبلا هم که سابقه داشته...
ولی کلا بعید میدونم کنکور عقب بیفته

----------


## aretmis

حالا چرا روحانی؟ خود خدایی رو هیچی حساب نمیکنن ؟ :Yahoo (21):  بریم اینستای روحانی رو بترکونیم ینی؟

----------


## Shah1n

والا من راضی نیستم یه روزم دیرتر برگزار بشه
حتی اگه زودترم برگزار بشه بهتره مثلا دو هفته زودتر اول تیر خیلی خوبه
اونایی میخوان عقب بیوفته اونایی هستن که نخوندن
سه ماه که سهله سه سالم فرصت بدی بهشون بازم نمیخونن
پس چرا چوبشو ما بخوریم؟

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

واقعا چرا یه موضوع رو اینقدر کش میدن یه بار با صراحت اعلام کنن که میشه یا نه که اینقدر استرس و تنش و حاشیه ایجاد نشه

----------


## Aghay_halo

> من خودم ازیناییم ک دیر شرو کردم و هنوز کلی عقبم
> ولی خدایی ۳ ماه خیلی ظلمه، کابوسه رسما! 
> این عذابو دردسرا ۳ ماه دگ ادامه پیدا کنه ینی؟! -_-
> کاش عقبم‌میندازن عین تیر ۹۵ بندازن اواخر تیر، ۲۵ تیر بود کنکور فک کنم اون سال 
> سنجشم نمیتونه خرده بگیره ک ب کارا نمیرسیم دگ و اینو چون ی بار اینجوری بوده


ظلمه ما که سیل همه چی رو برد بزار این کنکور رو حداقل بخونیم چه ظلمی اخه

----------


## Aghay_halo

> والا من راضی نیستم یه روزم دیرتر برگزار بشه
> حتی اگه زودترم برگزار بشه بهتره مثلا دو هفته زودتر اول تیر خیلی خوبه
> اونایی میخوان عقب بیوفته اونایی هستن که نخوندن
> سه ماه که سهله سه سالم فرصت بدی بهشون بازم نمیخونن
> پس چرا چوبشو ما بخوریم؟


اخه شما به چه حقی جای مردم سیل زده تصمیم میگیری خوندی چه بهتر بیشر بخون چه ضرری به تو میرسونه نمیدونم

----------


## صحرا.

سه مااااه؟؟؟؟ اگه سه ماه عقب میوفته یه برنامه سفر بچینیم پوکیدیم یه سال تو خونه!!!

----------


## opera77

من فکر میکنم که سه ماه رو نوشتن تا حداقل یه ماه رو بتونن بگیرن

----------


## Moon.Sa

> ظلمه ما که سیل همه چی رو برد بزار این کنکور رو حداقل بخونیم چه ظلمی اخه


ظلم ب منظور س ماه عقب افتادنه! 
این استرس دیوونه کنندس، سوالای سنجش و کانون و این تراز مشترک و همه ی اینا اذیت میکنن
چ‌منی ک دیر شرو کردم‌چ اون بنده خدایی ک مهر شرو کرده 
افرادیم بودن ک تو قضیه ی سیل تا قبل سیل رو خونده بودن و الان ی تعدادیشون نیاز ب جمع بندی دارن فقط! 
کل شرایط تحصیلی واسه کنکوریا میره رو هوا، ورودی نیمسال یک کلن میپره، تک تک اونایی ک از تابستون شرو کردن تابستون امسالم باید بخونن و این استرسو تحمل کنن!
از همین افراد ی تعدادی ب سهمیه راضی شدن، شما ببین چقد تحت فشاربودن دگ! 
کسی مخالف عقب افتادنش نیست، ولی س ماه واسه افرادی ک از تابستون خوندن و حتی سالای قبلم داشتن میخوندن ظلمه واقن! 
ن سیخ بسوزه ن کباب معرف حضورتون هست؟!
با س ماه همه ضرر میکنن، حتی همون سیل زده هایی ک از مهر خوندن و الان شاید منتظر باشن بار کنکور از رو دوششون ورداشته شه تا ب ترمیم خسارتای ناشی از سیل بپردازن(چ روحی چ جسمی)
سوای از اینها کسی ک الانم منتظره عقب افتادن س ماهس جا خوندن ی سالم بش وقت بدین نمیخونه!

----------


## Aghay_halo

> ظلم ب منظور س ماه عقب افتادنه! 
> این استرس دیوونه کنندس، سوالای سنجش و کانون و این تراز مشترک و همه ی اینا اذیت میکنن
> چ‌منی ک دیر شرو کردم‌چ اون بنده خدایی ک مهر شرو کرده 
> افرادیم بودن ک تو قضیه ی سیل تا قبل سیل رو خونده بودن و الان ی تعدادیشون نیاز ب جمع بندی دارن فقط! 
> کل مملکت میره رو هوا، ورودی نیمسال یک کلن میپره، تک تک اونایی ک از تابستون شرو کردن تابستون امسالم باید بخونن و این استرسو تحمل کنن!
> از همین افراد ی تعدادی ب سهمیه راضی شدن، شما ببین چقد تحت فشاربودن دگ! 
> کسی مخالف عقب افتادنش نیست، ولی س ماه واسه افرادی ک از تابستون خوندن و حتی سالای قبلم داشتن میخوندن ظلمه واقن! 
> ن سیخ بسوزه ن کباب معرف حضورتون هست؟!
> با س ماه همه ضرر میکنن، حتی همون سیل زده هایی ک از مهر خوندن و الان شاید منتظر باشن بار کنکور از رو دوششون ورداشته شه تا ب ترمیم خسارتای ناشی از سیل بپردازن(چ روحی چ جسمی)
> سوای از اینها کسی ک الانم منتظره عقب افتادن س ماهس جا خوندن ی سالم بش وقت بدین نمیخونه!


چه خبره باو  از کاه کوه میسازی همه از خداشونه که دیر برگزار بشه سیل زد همه کتابو.... نابود کرد برد با خودش اونی که هم خونده هر چی تلاش کرده بود اب برد میدونی چقدر زمان گرفت تا کتاب و.... جمع کنن بعدش خیلیا هم دیگه نا امید شدن

----------


## Moon.Sa

> چه خبره باو  از کاه کوه میسازی همه از خداشونه که دیر برگزار بشه


این افرادی ک اینجا ب هرنحوی دارن اعتراض خودشونو میرسونن همه نیستن؟! : ))))))

ضمن اینکه من قید کردم عقب افتادن مسئله نیست
س ماه عقب افتادنش مسئلس : )))
با یک ماهم قضیه درست میشه

اها، ینی شما میگین همه نگاها دوخته شه رو شهرایی ک سیل زده بودن؟! 
کسی منکر سختی و دردسرای سیل نمیشه و نخواهد شد 
ولی افراد دگ ایم هستن تو این کشور!

----------


## alk1370

اگه تایید بشه که سه ماه کنکور دیرتر برگزار میشه احتمال زیاد باز گاج میزنه تو خط تولید کتابایی مناسب همون سه ماه اضافه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  اینا منتظر همچین لحظه هایی هستن.با اینکه انتشارات دوست داشتنی هست ولی بعضی کاراش .....

من که ارزومه تایید بشه این قضیه.اونایی که نخوندن شکر خدا فرصت خوندن پیدا میکنند اونایی هم که زیاد خوندن خب یه مرور دیگه میکنند..انشالله که تایید بشه

----------


## Aghay_halo

> این افرادی ک اینجا ب هرنحوری دارن اعتراض خودشونو میرسونن همه نیستن؟! : ))))))
> 
> ضمن اینکه من قید کردم عقب افتادن مسئله نیست
> س ماه عقب افتادنش مسئلس : )))
> یا ی ماهم قضیه درست میشه


ایشالا که 3ماه عقب بیفته

----------


## Moon.Sa

> ایشالا که 3ماه عقب بیفته


ایشالا هرچی صلاحه همس اتفاق بیفته *-* : )))

----------


## Aghay_halo

> اگه تایید بشه که سه ماه کنکور دیرتر برگزار میشه احتمال زیاد باز گاج میزنه تو خط تولید کتابایی مناسب همون سه ماه اضافه اینا منتظر همچین لحظه هایی هستن.با اینکه انتشارات دوست داشتنی هست ولی بعضی کاراش .....


گاج برا شب کنکورم کتاب میزنه خدایی گاج چند تا کتاب کنکور خوب داره یکی خط ویژه زیست و ریاضی با ادبیات و فیزیک میکرو

----------


## Aghay_halo

> ایشالا هرچی صلاحه همس اتفاق بیفته *-* : )))


باشه باو الانم فاز روشنفکری گرفتین میدونم

----------


## Aghay_halo

اصلا دو هفته زود تر برگزار شه

----------


## opera77

نمیدونم چرا یه استرسی منو فراگرفت
اخه سه ماه خیلیه. یه جورایی نشدنیه
بنظرمن حداکثر با یک ماهش موافقت بشه. شایدم اصلا موافقت نشه

----------


## sinak2k

*عقب نمیافته الکی زور میزنن*  :Yahoo (21): 

*تا حالا مخالف بودم* *عقب بیافته** چون دو هفته دردی دوا نمیکنه بلکه استرس بیشتر میکنه  ولی الان دیگه نظرم عوض شد *  :Yahoo (21): 
*
 3 ماه ؟؟؟*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## opera77

نمیدونم چرا اینقدر کنکور رو به حاشیه میکشن. میخواید یه کاری کنید سریع انجام بدید الان تا یکماه میخوان همرو درگیر این کنن که ایا عقب بیوفته یا نه

----------


## Aghay_halo

> *عقب نمیافته الکی زور میزنن* 
> 
> *تا حالا مخالف بودم* *عقب بیافته** چون دو هفته دردی دوا نمیکنه بلکه استرس بیشتر میکنه  ولی الان دیگه نظرم عوض شد * 
> *
>  3 ماه ؟؟؟*


هیچ چیزی غیر ممکن نیست

----------


## SinaAhmadi

فک کنم ی خبرایی بشه...ای اولین نامه نبوده..
چندین نامه نوشتن نماینده ها...اولش کم بودن ولی الان کلی نماینده طرفدار این قضیه ان...

----------


## saj8jad

> مهد کودک انجمن کنکور با مدیریت عمو آراز -_-


سخن از زبان ما میگویی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Shah1n

> اخه شما به چه حقی جای مردم سیل زده تصمیم میگیری خوندی چه بهتر بیشر بخون چه ضرری به تو میرسونه نمیدونم


متنو دقیق بخون
گفتم من راضی نیستم
آیا نوشته که مردم سیل زده راضی نیستن؟که میگی جای اونا تصمیم گرفتم
آیا گفتم مردم سیل زده گفتن عقب نیوفته؟
من صرفا نظر خودمو دادم
سیل زده هایی که خونه و کتاباشونو آب برده نمیتونن بخونن چون حال روحیشون خوب نیست
چون کتاب ندارن
چون پول ندارن
چون جای خوابشون چادره
پس بهتر نیست براشون سهمیه بومی شهر خودشون در نظر گرفته بشه؟
در ضمن عقب افتادن یا نیفتادن دست من و شما نیست ما فقط نظرمونو میگیم
عصبانی نباش

----------


## Moon.Sa

> سخن از زبان ما میگویی


: )))
داستانی داریما
البته الان باز اسپم میشه پستم o:-)

----------


## fati_k

دو هفته میندازن عقب 
 درمناطق خودشون 5 درصد هم سهمیه مازاد میدن
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> دو هفته میندازن عقب 
> 5 درصد هم سهمیه مازاد میدن درمناطق خودشون


عزیزان دل 24 استان و حتی بیشتر درگیر سیل شدن..سهمیه اخه؟
چرا تو ایران هر اتفاقی میوفته گزینه و اولویت برادران اختصاص سهمیه است اخه؟ از کیسه خلیفه میبخشن ؟! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fati_k

> عزیزان دل 24 استان و حتی بیشتر درگیر سیل شدن..سهمیه اخه؟
> چرا تو ایران هر اتفاقی میوفته گزینه و اولویت برادران اختصاص سهمیه است اخه؟ از کیسه خلیفه میبخشن ؟!


اره دستم بازه 5 درصد سهمیه دادم .زیاد شلوغ کنی 10 درصد میکنم  :Yahoo (21): 
یه طوری میگی انگار من میدم 
بعد 5 درصد مازاد به هیچکس ربطی نداره

----------


## Saeed79

*خدایا بسه دیگه ... 
3 ماه ؟ واقعا یک ذره فکر کردن روی این قضیه ؟؟ 
*

----------


## Aghay_halo

> متنو دقیق بخون
> گفتم من راضی نیستم
> آیا نوشته که مردم سیل زده راضی نیستن؟که میگی جای اونا تصمیم گرفتم
> آیا گفتم مردم سیل زده گفتن عقب نیوفته؟
> من صرفا نظر خودمو دادم
> سیل زده هایی که خونه و کتاباشونو آب برده نمیتونن بخونن چون حال روحیشون خوب نیست
> چون کتاب ندارن
> چون پول ندارن
> چون جای خوابشون چادره
> ...


عصبانی نیستم. البته زمان بندی دانشگاه بهم میخوره یک ترم رو کلا میفتن عقب و دانشگاه ها مخالفت میکنن دیگه نیمه دوم هم میفته مهر احتمال قوی دانشگاه ها خیلی مخالفت کنن برا  برنامه ریزی هایی که برا ورود دانشجوها در نظر گرغتن از لحاظ خوابگاه و.... بهر حال دیگه صلاح مملکت خویش اعضای مجلس و وزیر و... دانند اونا تصمیم میگیرن

----------


## Aghay_halo

> *خدایا بسه دیگه ... 
> 3 ماه ؟ واقعا یک ذره فکر کردن روی این قضیه ؟؟ 
> *


نکشیمون درس خون اقا میدونیم شما خیلی خوندی :Yahoo (76): 7 شوخی بود ناراحت نشی

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

این نامه هیچی نداره که؟نه مهر درست حسابی  نه امضایی ،انگار یکی تو کافینت بشینه بنویسه آخرشم ی امضای خط خطی بزنه زیرش

----------


## Shah1n

> عصبانی نیستم. البته زمان بندی دانشگاه بهم میخوره یک ترم رو کلا میفتن عقب و دانشگاه ها مخالفت میکنن دیگه نیمه دوم هم میفته مهر احتمال قوی دانشگاه ها خیلی مخالفت کنن برا  برنامه ریزی هایی که برا ورود دانشجوها در نظر گرغتن از لحاظ خوابگاه و.... بهر حال دیگه صلاح مملکت خویش اعضای مجلس و وزیر و... دانند اونا تصمیم میگیرن


والا اگه صلاح مملکت رو اونا میدونستن الان مملکت این وضعش نبود
بله حق با شماست دانشگاه ها مخالفت میکنن

----------


## Aghay_halo

> این نامه هیچی نداره که؟نه مهر درست حسابی  نه امضایی ،انگار یکی تو کافینت بشینه بنویسه در اخر ی امضای خط خطی بزنه زیرش


احتمالا خخخخخخخخ

----------


## Zahra77

*بهش فکر میکنم حالم خوب میشه اصن 
دروغشم قشنگه*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_3 ماه !؟!؟!؟!!؟
hahahahaahaahahaahah
 تهش 3 هفته عقب بندازن !_

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (20): احتمالا وقتی دارید کنکور میدین قبول بکنن که کنکورو بندازن عقب

----------


## MEHDI0241

با توجه به این که انتخابات مجلس نزدیکه به نظر من همه اینا چیزی جز ی نمایش برای فریب افکار عمومی نیست الان بعضی از نماینده ها حتی برای رای اوردن به مسئله فوتبال و.... هم ورود کردن پس زیاد خودتونو و فکرتونو درگیر این مسائل نکنید بشینید درستونو بخونید

----------


## A.H.M

> *طرح تعویق کنکور کلید خورد/ 3 ماه کنکور دیرتر برگزار شود
> نامه مهندس خادمی به رییس جمهور در خصوص تعویق کنکور 98 و جمع آوری امضاء  توسط نماینده ایذه و باغملک در این خصوص
> *


سه ماه مگه میشه؟؟؟
من یکم سیاسیم ضعیفه ولی اشتباه نکنم اخر امسال انتخابات مجلسه نه؟
یعنی راه بهتر از این واسه تبلیغات

بچه ها تو دام این حاشیه ها نیفتید و روش حساب باز نکنید
تلاشتون رو بکنید عقب انداختن که عالی ولی اگه نداختن بیچاره نشید چون کاری نکردید

----------


## aretmis

*انتخابات یازدهمین دوره مجلس شورای اسلامی در دو دور به تاریخ‌های ۲ اسفند ۱۳۹۸ و اردیبهشت ۱۳۹۹ برگزار خواهد شد.* 




> سه ماه مگه میشه؟؟؟
> من یکم سیاسیم ضعیفه ولی اشتباه نکنم اخر امسال انتخابات مجلسه نه؟
> یعنی راه بهتر از این واسه تبلیغات
> 
> بچه ها تو دام این حاشیه ها نیفتید و روش حساب باز نکنید
> تلاشتون رو بکنید عقب انداختن که عالی ولی اگه نداختن بیچاره نشید چون کاری نکردید

----------


## Fawzi

> *طرح تعویق کنکور کلید خورد/ 3 ماه کنکور دیرتر برگزار شود
> نامه مهندس خادمی به رییس جمهور در خصوص تعویق کنکور 98 و جمع آوری امضاء  توسط نماینده ایذه و باغملک در این خصوص
> *


یعنی میشه که بشه که عقب بیوفته؟:/
۳ماه آخه؟ :Yahoo (21): 
خادمی جان پوکرتم ! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> یعنی میشه که بشه که عقب بیوفته؟:/
> ۳ماه آخه؟
> خادمی جان پوکرتم !


نمیدونم والا، من که بعید میدونم ولی امیدوارم یه چند هفته ای تعویق بندازن تا اونایی که نتونستن بخونن بخاطر سیل یکم فرصت داشته باشن جبران کنن
ظاهرا امضاهاش رو هم جمع کردن

----------


## tamanaviki

> نمیدونم والا، من که بعید میدونم ولی امیدوارم یه چند هفته ای تعویق بندازن تا اونایی که نتونستن بخونن بخاطر سیل یکم فرصت داشته باشن جبران کنن
> ظاهرا امضاهاش رو هم جمع کردن


این نامه هارو از کجا میاری میذاری انجمن خخخخ

باید عقب بندازن بچها درگیر سیل بودن..اتفاقا امروزم شنیدم تو قزوین میخاد سد بریزع نزدیک ۵۰تا روستا تو خطر سیلن ،بچهای سیل زده واقعا گناه دارن چرا این خدایی درک نداره گوسفندع مگه

----------


## saj8jad

> این نامه هارو از کجا میاری میذاری انجمن خخخخ
> 
> باید عقب بندازن بچها درگیر سیل بودن..اتفاقا امروزم شنیدم تو قزوین میخاد سد بریزع نزدیک ۵۰تا روستا تو خطر سیلن ،بچهای سیل زده واقعا گناه دارن چرا این خدایی درک نداره گوسفندع مگه


اجنه میرسونن!  :Yahoo (4): 
بله منم امیدوارم کسی متضرر نشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

☑️توئیت نوشت: ♻️توییت مهندس خادمی در مورد طرح ۲ فوریتی تعویق کنکور ✅‏‏امروز طرح ٢ فوريتي تعويق ٢ ماه كنكور را تهيه و به سامانه همكاران ارسال كردم همكاران هم به تعداد كافی امضاء و به هيأت رئيسه محترم مجلس ارسال كردم،اميدوارم همكاران كمك كنند تا اين نگراني دانش آموزان كشور رفع شود،آنچه ميتوانستم انجام دادم اميدوارم ديگران هم كمك كنند . ۱۳۹۸/۲/۲۲         


دیگه فک کنم شوخی شوخی جدی شد

----------


## Mr.Green

> نمیدونم والا، من که بعید میدونم ولی امیدوارم یه چند هفته ای تعویق بندازن تا اونایی که نتونستن بخونن بخاطر سیل یکم فرصت داشته باشن جبران کنن
> ظاهرا امضاهاش رو هم جمع کردن




همه حواشی به کنار
من فقط کشته مرده ی امضای ظاهری هستم....خوش امضای کی بودی توووووو
خدا وکیلی یه فردی رو میشناسم کلا از دم مدرسه هم عبور نکرده امضاش ده برابر این قشنگ تره :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Senoritta_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.Green


همه حواشی به کنار
من فقط کشته مرده ی امضای ظاهری هستم....خوش امضای کی بودی توووووو
خدا وکیلی یه فردی رو میشناسم کلا از دم مدرسه هم عبور نکرده امضاش ده برابر این قشنگ تره


ظاهری 4ساله از مسجد سلیمان_

----------


## mohammad1397

> این نامه هارو از کجا میاری میذاری انجمن خخخخ
> 
> باید عقب بندازن بچها درگیر سیل بودن..اتفاقا امروزم شنیدم تو قزوین میخاد سد بریزع نزدیک ۵۰تا روستا تو خطر سیلن ،بچهای سیل زده واقعا گناه دارن چرا این خدایی درک نداره گوسفندع مگه


دلیل اولش اینکه دانشگاه ها در نتیجه وزارت علوم مخالفن دلیل دومش هم هزینه قرنطینه سازمان سنجشه

----------


## tamanaviki

> دلیل اولش اینکه دانشگاه ها در نتیجه وزارت علوم مخالفن دلیل دومش هم هزینه قرنطینه سازمان سنجشه


تو این ملت از همه جا داره میبرن میخورن یکمم بخاطر آینده جوونا هزینه کنن مگه چی میشه :Yahoo (3): ..ایشالا حداقل چن هفته ای وقت بدن ب بچها

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


نمیدونم والا، من که بعید میدونم ولی امیدوارم یه چند هفته ای تعویق بندازن تا اونایی که نتونستن بخونن بخاطر سیل یکم فرصت داشته باشن جبران کنن
ظاهرا امضاهاش رو هم جمع کردن




خوبه هر 4 سال یک انتخاباتی هست تا این نمایندگان بخاطر رای هم که شده دستی به قلم بشن ولی انصافا 3 ماه اوج توهم بشری رو به سخره گرفتن 
بعید در بعید است که کنکور عقب بیندازند حتی 1 هفته*

----------


## aretmis

3ماه رو کردن 2ماه




> *
> خوبه هر 4 سال یک انتخاباتی هست تا این نمایندگان بخاطر رای هم که شده دستی به قلم بشن ولی انصافا 3 ماه اوج توهم بشری رو به سخره گرفتن 
> بعید در بعید است که کنکور عقب بیندازند حتی 1 هفته*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_بابایه من چندسال پیش چاپخونشون سوالاته کنکوره خومونو ارشدو دکترا و چاپ میکرد با اینکه مدیر اونجا بود قرنظینه بود کلا یبار میومد اونم کلی چکش میکردن  خیلی سفتو سخته  میگیرن اینکه میگن تقلب همش چرته تقلب میشه ولی خیلی خیلی محدود از طرفی هم هزینش خیلی بالاس هم به کارکنان اونجا چندبرابر قبل حقوق میدن هم هزینه خورد خورک(اونم مشتی با همه امکاناات ) هزارتا کوفتو زهر مار دیگه الانم سوالاتو طرح کردن قرنطینه هم هستن چاپخونه ای که میخواد طرح کنه کلی دنگو فنگ داره از اونور باید برن با سپاه
و ارتش اوکی کنن سربازی نرن یه عده که سربازیشون شروع میشه از یه طرفن دانشگاهو انتخاب رشته تداخل میکنه که این یه مورد دلیل اصلیشه امروز حتی زنگ زدیم به یسری از نماینده مجلسا میگفتن احتمالش کمه بخاطر همین قضیه ثبت نام دانشگاه ولی اریم تلاشمونو میکنیم_

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

جانم خوزستان

----------


## gloria1370

> دلیل اولش اینکه دانشگاه ها در نتیجه وزارت علوم مخالفن دلیل دومش هم هزینه قرنطینه سازمان سنجشه


شما همیشه ساز مخالف بزن فقط :Yahoo (23):

----------


## im.awbol

> سلام، شما لطف دارید
> من خودم شخصا بعید میدونم 3 ماه عقب بیافته، نهایتش 2 هفته یا 3 هفته دیگه سنجش خیلی بخواد لطف کنه!
> در صورتی که 3 ماه عقب بیافته ، کلا ترم مهر (نیمسال اول) میره رو هوا! و از نیمسال دوم بهمن کلاسا باید شروع بشه و کلا نظم سیستم آموزش عالی بهم میریزه به نوعی هر چند نظمی نداره همین الانش هم!


همونشم عالیه داداش
3 هفته بیشتر جمع بندی و آزمون زدن میدونی یعنی چی . خدا کنه بشه

----------


## A.H.M

به گزارش مشرق، حسینعلی حاجی دلیگانی نماینده مردم شاهین شهر در مجلس شورای اسلامی در اخطاری با استناد به ماده ۱۶۱ آیین نامه داخلی گفت: طرح دوفوریتی برای تعویق کنکور مطرح و در افکار عمومی توقف ایجاد کرده، براساس زمانبندی موجود اگر نتوانیم این انتظار را برآورده کنیم، مشکلاتی برای جوانان ایجاد میشود.

وی با بیان اینکه خواسته جوانان مناطق سیل زده برای تعویق کنکور منطقی است، زیرا چند ماه نتوانستند درس بخوانند، از سوی دیگر طرح دوفوریتی برای مطرح شدن در صحن علنی [B]به یکبه گزارش مشرق، حسینعلی حاجی دلیگانی نماینده مردم شاهین شهر در مجلس شورای اسلامی در اخطاری با استناد به ماده ۱۶۱ آیین نامه داخلی گفت: طرح دوفوریتی برای تعویق کنکور مطرح و در افکار عمومی توقف ایجاد کرده، براساس زمانبندی موجود اگر نتوانیم این انتظار را برآورده کنیم، مشکلاتی برای جوانان ایجاد میشود.

وی با بیان اینکه خواسته جوانان مناطق سیل زده برای تعویق کنکور منطقی است، زیرا چند ماه نتوانستند درس بخوانند، از سوی دیگر طرح دوفوریتی برای مطرح شدن در صحن علنی *به یک ماه زمان* نیاز دارد، ادامه داد: کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس نحوه جبران وقفه در تحصیل جوانان استان های سیل زده را با حضور نمایندگان استان ها و نمایندگان دولت در نشست مشترکی تعیین کند، زیرا بلاتکلیفی آنها مشکلاتی را ایجاد می کند.

*علی مطهری نایب رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی* در پاسخ به این تذکر گفت: اینکه کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس با وزارت علوم و نمایندگان استان های سیل زده راهی را برای جوانان پیدا کند تا تبعیض به وجود نیاید، اقدام مناسبی است و از سوی دیگر امکان تعویق کنکور *وجود ندارد*.

لینک خبر

----------


## f.a.l

تو این مملکت هیچ کاری رو برنامه نیست

روحانی ام الان درگیر ترامپه کنکورو بیخیال شده

----------


## Lara27

به کجا رسید بالاخره

----------


## reza333

> به کجا رسید بالاخره


تعویق امکانش نزدیک به صفره. وزارت علوم مخالف ، سنجش مخالف ، چند تا از نماینده های کمیسیون اموزش مخالف ، هیئت رئییسه مجلس مخالف ، 
فقط چند تا نماینده مناطق سیل زده اساسا دنبال تعویق هستن ، با مخالفین سرسختی که بالا گفتم ، احتمالش خیلی خیلی کمه.

----------


## Lara27

> تعویق امکانش نزدیک به صفره. وزارت علوم مخالف ، سنجش مخالف ، چند تا از نماینده های کمیسیون اموزش مخالف ، هیئت رئییسه مجلس مخالف ، 
> فقط چند تا نماینده مناطق سیل زده اساسا دنبال تعویق هستن ، با مخالفین سرسختی که بالا گفتم ، احتمالش خیلی خیلی کمه.


توی اخبار هم اعلام کردن

----------


## gloria1370

> توی اخبار هم اعلام کردن


کی اعلام شد؟ خبر تلویزیون؟!

----------


## SinaAhmadi

امکان تعویق وجود داره و قوی هم هست...کاری به عده ای که میگن نمیشه نداشته باشین ...ینی باید دعا کنین که بشه..چون اگه نشه خیلی بد میشه 
بچه ها دارن شدیدن به نماینده ها و مسئولین فشار میارن...البته یه عده صلواتی هم هستن که سنگ میندازن...مث جریان معدل و غیره
اگه فشار حفظ بشه عملی میشه...دوتا راه که بیشتر نیست یا سهمیه یا تعویق...لازمم نی که بگیم کدوم بهتره..
اگه سهمیه بدن اوضاع خیلی خیلی خراب میشه...پس مجبورن به تعویق رضایت بدن

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

بچه ها به خدا احتمالش100 درصد هست میدونید چرا تا دیروز سنجشیا میگفتن تعویقم نتفیه ولی امروز مشاورز سازمان سنجش مصاحبه کرد اخرش گفته اگر زمانیی برا تعویق اخاذ شود درباره اش تضمیمی گیری میشه بخدا تعویق حتمیه این مصاحبش هست فقط اخرش رو قشنگ بخونید                                                                                         مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش گفت: وزارت علوم و سازمان سنجش تمایلی برای به تعویق انداختن کنکور ندارند.توکلی مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار حوزه دانشگاهی گروه علمی پزشکی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان، درباره زمان برگزاری آزمون سراسری اظهار کرد: در حال حاضر درباره به تعویق افتادن زمان آزمون کارشناسی سراسری هیچ تصمیمی اتخاذ نشده است.
مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور ادامه داد: مجموعه وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری در کنار سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور تمایلی برای به تعویق انداختن آزمون سراسری ندارند.
توکلی با بیان اینکه کنکور در زمان مقرر برگزار می‌شود، گفت: آزمون  سراسری در روزهای ١٣ و ١۴ تیرماه و در زمان مشخص شده برگزار می‌شود. 
وی یادآوری کرد: اگر زمانی درباره به تعویق افتادن آزمون سراسری تصمیمی اتخاد شود، آن زمان می‌توانیم درباره تاریخ جدید برگزاری آزمون صحبت کنیم.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        تا دیروز میگفتن منتفیه الان میگه تمایلی نداریم بخدا تعویق حتمیه

----------


## diorbear

> بچه ها به خدا احتمالش100 درصد هست میدونید چرا تا دیروز سنجشیا میگفتن تعویقم نتفیه ولی امروز مشاورز سازمان سنجش مصاحبه کرد اخرش گفته اگر زمانیی برا تعویق اخاذ شود درباره اش تضمیمی گیری میشه بخدا تعویق حتمیه این مصاحبش هست فقط اخرش رو قشنگ بخونید                                                                                         مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش گفت: وزارت علوم و سازمان سنجش تمایلی برای به تعویق انداختن کنکور ندارند.توکلی مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار حوزه دانشگاهی گروه علمی پزشکی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان، درباره زمان برگزاری آزمون سراسری اظهار کرد: در حال حاضر درباره به تعویق افتادن زمان آزمون کارشناسی سراسری هیچ تصمیمی اتخاذ نشده است.
> مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور ادامه داد: مجموعه وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری در کنار سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور تمایلی برای به تعویق انداختن آزمون سراسری ندارند.
> توکلی با بیان اینکه کنکور در زمان مقرر برگزار می‌شود، گفت: آزمون  سراسری در روزهای ١٣ و ١۴ تیرماه و در زمان مشخص شده برگزار می‌شود. 
> وی یادآوری کرد: اگر زمانی درباره به تعویق افتادن آزمون سراسری تصمیمی اتخاد شود، آن زمان می‌توانیم درباره تاریخ جدید برگزاری آزمون صحبت کنیم.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        تا دیروز میگفتن منتفیه الان میگه تمایلی نداریم بخدا تعویق حتمیه


انشالا تا قبل سال تحصیلی جدید تصمیم میگیرن! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## A.H.M

> بچه ها به خدا احتمالش100 درصد هست میدونید چرا تا دیروز سنجشیا میگفتن تعویقم نتفیه ولی امروز مشاورز سازمان سنجش مصاحبه کرد اخرش گفته اگر زمانیی برا تعویق اخاذ شود درباره اش تضمیمی گیری میشه بخدا تعویق حتمیه این مصاحبش هست فقط اخرش رو قشنگ بخونید                                                                                         مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش گفت: وزارت علوم و سازمان سنجش تمایلی برای به تعویق انداختن کنکور ندارند.توکلی مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار حوزه دانشگاهی گروه علمی پزشکی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان، درباره زمان برگزاری آزمون سراسری اظهار کرد: در حال حاضر درباره به تعویق افتادن زمان آزمون کارشناسی سراسری هیچ تصمیمی اتخاذ نشده است.
> مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور ادامه داد: مجموعه وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری در کنار سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور تمایلی برای به تعویق انداختن آزمون سراسری ندارند.
> توکلی با بیان اینکه کنکور در زمان مقرر برگزار می‌شود، گفت: آزمون  سراسری در روزهای ١٣ و ١۴ تیرماه و در زمان مشخص شده برگزار می‌شود. 
> وی یادآوری کرد: اگر زمانی درباره به تعویق افتادن آزمون سراسری تصمیمی اتخاد شود، آن زمان می‌توانیم درباره تاریخ جدید برگزاری آزمون صحبت کنیم.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        تا دیروز میگفتن منتفیه الان میگه تمایلی نداریم بخدا تعویق حتمیه


سنجش مرحله اخره
اولش مجلسه
امروز هم نائب رئیس مجلس اقای علی مطهری گفتن تعویق منتفیه و به صحن اومدنش ماه اینده است
برو تو مشرق نیوز میبینیش

----------


## A.H.M

> به گزارش مشرق، حسینعلی حاجی دلیگانی نماینده مردم شاهین شهر در مجلس شورای اسلامی در اخطاری با استناد به ماده ۱۶۱ آیین نامه داخلی گفت: طرح دوفوریتی برای تعویق کنکور مطرح و در افکار عمومی توقف ایجاد کرده، براساس زمانبندی موجود اگر نتوانیم این انتظار را برآورده کنیم، مشکلاتی برای جوانان ایجاد میشود.
> 
> وی با بیان اینکه خواسته جوانان مناطق سیل زده برای تعویق کنکور منطقی است، زیرا چند ماه نتوانستند درس بخوانند، از سوی دیگر طرح دوفوریتی برای مطرح شدن در صحن علنی [B]به یکبه گزارش مشرق، حسینعلی حاجی دلیگانی نماینده مردم شاهین شهر در مجلس شورای اسلامی در اخطاری با استناد به ماده ۱۶۱ آیین نامه داخلی گفت: طرح دوفوریتی برای تعویق کنکور مطرح و در افکار عمومی توقف ایجاد کرده، براساس زمانبندی موجود اگر نتوانیم این انتظار را برآورده کنیم، مشکلاتی برای جوانان ایجاد میشود.
> 
> وی با بیان اینکه خواسته جوانان مناطق سیل زده برای تعویق کنکور منطقی است، زیرا چند ماه نتوانستند درس بخوانند، از سوی دیگر طرح دوفوریتی برای مطرح شدن در صحن علنی *به یک ماه زمان* نیاز دارد، ادامه داد: کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس نحوه جبران وقفه در تحصیل جوانان استان های سیل زده را با حضور نمایندگان استان ها و نمایندگان دولت در نشست مشترکی تعیین کند، زیرا بلاتکلیفی آنها مشکلاتی را ایجاد می کند.
> 
> *علی مطهری نایب رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی* در پاسخ به این تذکر گفت: اینکه کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس با وزارت علوم و نمایندگان استان های سیل زده راهی را برای جوانان پیدا کند تا تبعیض به وجود نیاید، اقدام مناسبی است و از سوی دیگر امکان تعویق کنکور *وجود ندارد*.
> 
> لینک خبر


..

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> سنجش مرحله اخره
> اولش مجلسه
> امروز هم نائب رئیس مجلس اقای علی مطهری گفتن تعویق منتفیه و به صحن اومدنش ماه اینده است
> برو تو مشرق نیوز میبینیش


ایشان شکر میل نمودند...

هیچ چیزی قطعی نیست فعلن

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط SinaAhmadi


ایشان شکر میل نمودند...

هیچ چیزی قطعی نیست فعلن


مگه طرح تعویق رای نیوورد ؟؟
امروز قرار بود رای گیری بشه وقتی رای نیوورد دیگه چی ؟_

----------


## naazanin

بچه ها پیگیری و فشار روی نماینده ها رو بسپرید به پدرمادر یا دوستاتون که خودتون زمان رو از دست ندید.
اینایی که میگن منتفیه و امکان نداره عقب بیفته فقط میخوان بچه ها رو ناامید کنن تا فشار کمتر بشه
نمیدونم هنوز کسی مخالف تعویق هست یا نه! ولی اگر هست باید بگم که یا تعویق یا سهمیه! 
اگه سهمیه بدن هممون با هم بیچاره میشیم  :Yahoo (105): 
*

شمایی هم که میترسی اگه کنکورعقب بیفته رقبات بهت میرسن و ازت جلو میزنن، اگه سهمیه بدن رقبات از روت رد میشن*

----------


## Saeed79

*اگه سهمیه بدن و نتیجه ها از پارسال هم افتضاح تر میشه. اون موقع دیگه انقدر اعتراضات زیاد میشه که سنجش میره رو هوا. عمرا خودشون چنین چیزی بخوان ...*

----------


## hamidam

به نظر من الان مسئله شون اینه که نمیتونن 3-4 هفته عقب بندازن کنکور رو ! نیاز به وقت بیشتر دارن ...
چون که یا باید کنکور عقب میفته یا باید سهمیه بدن !
و فکر میکنن با 3-4 هفته مشکل سیل زده ها حل نمیشه ... و گرنه با 3-4 هفته قطعا موافقت میکردن 

من فقط بخاطر سهمیه دوس دارم عقب بیفته ... وگرنه کی حوصله داره این وضع رو 1-2 ماه بیشتر تحمل کنه ؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> _
> 
> مگه طرح تعویق رای نیوورد ؟؟
> امروز قرار بود رای گیری بشه وقتی رای نیوورد دیگه چی ؟_


نه طرح دوفوریتی تعویق کنکور فعلن توی نوبته و هنوز برسی نشده..این فشاری که بچه ها دارن میارن سر اینه که سریعتر بیارنش تو مجلس و دربارش تصمیم بگیرن...بره مجلس به احتمال خیلی قوی رای میاره و قطعی میشه ...

----------


## meysam98

نخست اینکه به سهمیه زلزله و سیل اصلا دل نبدید
من خودم ساکن جوانرودم که سال 96 زلزله اومد
کنکور 97 در بوق و کرنا کردن که آقا سهمیه میدیم سهمیه میدیم کل کرمانشاه اومد تو کنکور ثبت نام کرد از میوه فروش سر کوچه ما تا دکترای حقوق 
آخرشم نزدیک به  8 شهر سهمیه گرفتن برای 40 تا  صندلی که 10 تاشم دامپزشکی بود 
سهمیه دادنشون کشکه...
تعویق به نفع سیل زده هاست 
واقعا خودمونو جای اون بیچاره ها بذاریم طرف 6 ماه اذیت شده و زحمت کشیده یهو چندماه مونده به کنکور یهو هم ضربه روحی بخوری هم امکاناتی.

----------


## Pariis

> ببینید تعویق به نفع همه است بنا به لایلی که گفتنش تکرار مکرراته و هم تو تاپیک هست و هم همه میدونن .حتی اگه میزانش دو هفته باشه 
> 
> اما یسری توضیح ر مورد کیف چون ماجرا و اینکه الان دقیقا شرایط چیه .
> ببینید طرح دو فوریتی نه سه فوریت.طرح سه فوریت در اولین زمان ممکن بررسی میشه ولی طرح دو فوریت میره تو صف طرح های دو فوریتی.اینم به این شکل نیست که حتما باید صفش رو  طی کنه بلکه  بنا به درخواست زیاد عموم و موافقت 
> یه طرح دو فوریتی دیگه میتونه جای اون رو بگیره و سریع تر بررسی بشه
> 
> در ابتدای ماجرا که کلا مخالفت شد توسط سنجش و امکان وقوع ماجرا به کل کتمان شد (بخاطر هزینه هایی که ایجاد میشه که مطمعنا قابل پرداخت هست فقط یکم سر کیسه رو خیلی محکم گرفتن ) تا فشار عمومی کم بشه اصلا بررسی نشه  در حالی که حتما امکانش تا 2-4 هفته هست  ولی الان مشخصا یه پله اومدن عقب تر .
> چون روی اصول قانونی با تصویب مجلس باید راهی برای سازکار این کار پیدا بشه و حتما عملی بشه .
> همونطور که اونا اومدن یه پله پایین تر شما هم یه پله رفتین بالاتر و طرح تنظیم شده و ارائه شده .ولی یه پله دیگه هم نیاز و اونم یکم فشار بیشتر و ایجاد شرایط برای بررسی سریع تر به این صورت که صاحب یه طرح دیگه جا بده و افزایش احتمال رای اوردنش تو صحن مجلسه 
> فقط یه فشار کوچیک دیگه لازمه و اونم خدشه دار کردن احساسات نماینده هاست که با کنار هم قرار دادن انتخابات اینده و مشمول شدن سنتون برای رای دادن ابزارش رو هم دارین


چگونه باید فشار آورد؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Pariis

> نه طرح دوفوریتی تعویق کنکور فعلن توی نوبته و هنوز برسی نشده..این فشاری که بچه ها دارن میارن سر اینه که سریعتر بیارنش تو مجلس و دربارش تصمیم بگیرن...بره مجلس به احتمال خیلی قوی رای میاره و قطعی میشه ...


بچه ها چجوری دارن فشار میارن؟

بگید منم یاری کنم :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Pariis

ولی دقت کنید آزمون ارشد ۵-۶ اردیبهشت بود

۳۱فروردین تازه گفتن به تعویق افتاده

یعنی امکانش هست مارو هم تا اولای تیر مچل کنن

----------


## smer

فکر کنم تا یکشنبه  تا حدی تکلیفش مشخص شه

----------


## Hnie

دوستان چند درصد احتمال میدین و چقدر تعویق بیوفته؟

----------


## meysam98

> دوستان چند درصد احتمال میدین و چقدر تعویق بیوفته؟


فضایی: 60 روز
نا امیدکننده : 14 روز
ایده آل 45 روز
محتمل : 30 روز  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Hnie

> فضایی: 60 روز
> نا امیدکننده : 14 روز
> ایده آل 45 روز
> محتمل : 30 روز


پس حتمااا میوفته؟

----------


## meysam98

> پس حتمااا میوفته؟


تو این سیستم هیچ چیز حتمی نیست

----------


## Neo.Healer

من میخوام تعویق باشه تا سهمیه نباشه
هرچقدم الان زلزله زده ها بگن سهمیه براشون تاثیر نداشته احتمالا با کاغذ بازی و پارتی و سواستفاده ازین سهمیه ها شده آقازاده هارو میندازن جلو......من پارسال سر بد شدن نتایج و رتبه ها ضرر دیدم و شهر پایین تری قبول شدم هرچند ک راضیم 
اما در کل تعویق بهتره 
خداروشکر به لطف نزدیک بودن انتخابات و اینک مسئولین ما رشوه بگیر و باج بده شدن تا الان اقداماتی واس تعویق انجام شده 
اگ ما دلسرد نشیم و مصمم بمونیم احتمالا میشه

----------


## Hnie

> تو این سیستم هیچ چیز حتمی نیست



اوهوم!

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط SinaAhmadi


نه طرح دوفوریتی تعویق کنکور فعلن توی نوبته و هنوز برسی نشده..این فشاری که بچه ها دارن میارن سر اینه که سریعتر بیارنش تو مجلس و دربارش تصمیم بگیرن...بره مجلس به احتمال خیلی قوی رای میاره و قطعی میشه ...


ای بابا_

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> بچه ها چجوری دارن فشار میارن؟
> 
> بگید منم یاری کنم


با پیام و زنگ به همه نماینده ها و کچل کردن اون ها 
سرویس کردن دهن اینستاگرام و گلباران کردن پیج های نماینده ها و مسولین

اینم لینک کمپین 


https://t.me/********/MDLFc1ZmGp9UnnmXyj3X9A

----------


## meysam98

> کنکوری که میشه تو 50 روز جمع و جور جمعش کرد و حتی تو این مدت هر درسو حداقل 50 درصد بهبود داد (هرروز یک درصد) بنظرم تعویق نمیخواد
> در مورد سهمیه ها متاسفانه چه به سیل زده ها سهمیه بدن چه نه بخاطر برنامه ششم توسعه (سهمیه های خاص بعضبی افراد سرچ کنید میفهمید) که از سال 96 اجرا میشه نتایج بد خواهد بود


باشه شما که این توانایی خارالعاده رو داری
 تو این 50 روز ببند
هر چیم عقب انداختن آزمون جامع بزن

----------


## tamanaviki

> با پیام و زنگ به همه نماینده ها و کچل کردن اون ها 
> سرویس کردن دهن اینستاگرام و گلباران کردن پیج های نماینده ها و مسولین
> 
> اینم لینک کمپین 
> 
> 
> https://t.me/********/MDLFc1ZmGp9UnnmXyj3X9A


لینک باز نمیشه،در واقع کانالی وجود نداره که :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehrab98

فکر میکنم بین ۲ تا ۴ هفته به تعویق بیفته.

----------


## tamanaviki

بچها سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش مجلس کیع؟؟؟حالا تو کانال خبر فوری ی خبر دیدم ک گفته سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش گفته امکان تعویق وجود نداره

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> لینک باز نمیشه،در واقع کانالی وجود نداره که


کانال نیست گروهه..برا من باز میشه که 
به هر حال برات خصوصی فرستادم لینکش رو

----------


## METTIX

مثل اینکه وزیر علوم مخحالفت کرده با طرح ولی هنوز دوفوریت طرح تو صف رسیدگی هست 
خدا کنه حداقل 2 3 هفته بندازن عقب ک سهیمه ندن به سیل زده ها 
ما بی سهمیه ای ها به قلم چی(بخونین گاج)میریم

----------


## Saeed79

*طرح دو فوریتی دقیقا چطوریه ؟
رای بیاره تصویب میشه یا باید بره کمیسیون روش کار کنن دوباره بیاد واسه رای گیری ؟
*

----------


## tamanaviki

بچها لطفا همه ب صفحه اینستا وزیر علوم برین،همه موافقن الا این وزیرع،حالا آقای بطحایی استوری گذاشته ک همه راضین الا وزارت علوم، میخان سهمیه بدن..همه ب صفحه وزیر برین لطفا

----------


## Lara27

> فکر میکنم بین ۲ تا ۴ هفته به تعویق بیفته.


مطمنید؟

----------


## mehrab98

> مطمنید؟


مگه پیشگوعم :-)) 
حدسمه فقط . خیلیم حدس دور از ذهنی نیست زیر دو هفته ک مسخرس بیشتر از یک ماهم فک نکنم زیر بار برن.

----------


## Lara27

> مگه پیشگوعم :-)) 
> حدسمه فقط . خیلیم حدس دور از ذهنی نیست زیر دو هفته ک مسخرس بیشتر از یک ماهم فک نکنم زیر بار برن.


من سوالم اینه واقعا میشه که تعویق اتفاق بیفته؟

----------


## mehrab98

> من سوالم اینه واقعا میشه که تعویق اتفاق بیفته؟


بچه ها خیلی دارن فشار میارن
از طرفی نزدیک انتخابات مجلسه برا رای دوباره هرکاری میکنن 
احتمال زیاد به تعویق بیفته.

----------


## Lara27

پس کِی مشخص میشه؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## meysam98

دوشنبه

این چند روز رو هم فشار بیاریم 
تعویق دو ماهه احتمالش بالای 90 درصده

----------


## Lara27

> دوشنبه
> 
> این چند روز رو هم فشار بیاریم 
> تعویق دو ماهه احتمالش بالای 90 درصده


از کجا مطمنید؟

----------


## Lara27

> دوشنبه
> 
> این چند روز رو هم فشار بیاریم 
> تعویق دو ماهه احتمالش بالای 90 درصده


دوشنبه رو کجا نوشته؟

----------


## meysam98

> دوشنبه رو کجا نوشته؟


دوشنبه کمسیون آموزش مجلس با وزرات علوم جلسه داره
و به احتمال بالا هر چی تو اون جلسه اتفاق بیفته حرف آخره 


از اونجایی که طرح دو فوریتی هست و موضوع وارد مجلس شده و مطابق اینکه اغلب نمایندگان موافق تعویق هستند به جهت وجهه قانونی پیداکردنش وزرات علوم و سازمان سنجش مکلف به انجام همه جانبه اون هستند

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دوشنبه کمسیون آموزش مجلس با وزرات علوم جلسه داره
> و به احتمال بالا هر چی تو اون جلسه اتفاق بیفته حرف آخره 
> 
> 
> از اونجایی که طرح دو فوریتی هست و موضوع وارد مجلس شده و مطابق اینکه اغلب نمایندگان موافق تعویق هستند به جهت وجهه قانونی پیداکردنش وزرات علوم و سازمان سنجش مکلف به انجام همه جانبه اون هستند


مطمئنی اغلب نماینده ها موافق تعویقن؟
اینا به زبون یچی میگن موقع رای دادن یمدل دیگ رای میدن

----------


## Arash.ye

> ایشان شکر میل نمودند...
> 
> هیچ چیزی قطعی نیست فعلن


 :Yahoo (23): عالی بودی

----------


## tamanaviki

سلام
بچها ی مصاحبه از آقای حاجی بابایی اومده ک طرح تو دستور کار مجلسه..خب جای امیدواریع چون طرح دو فوریتی هسش احتیاجی نداره بره کمیسیون رو زمانش چک وچونه بزنن اگ تو صحن مجلس رای بیارع قانونه و باید تصویب بشه حالا کار ما چیع،کار ما اینه ب نماینده های شهرمون پیام بدیم و دلایل منطقی بیاریم ک ب طرح رای بدن،لطفا همه ب نماینده های شهرتون پیامک بزنین و با دلایل منطقی خواستار تعویق باشین

----------

